# HOMIES HYDRAULICS



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SINCE I MOVED HERE ANTHONEY RICHARD VINCE AND CEASER HAVE TAKING REAL GOOD CARE OF ME ESPECIALLY WHEN I BROKE MY FOOT AND COULDNT WORK ON MY RIDE

THEY DO GREAT RELIABLE AND FAST WORK WHEN NEEDED 

AND ALSO THAT SHOW SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ILL POST MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Homies does great and true professional work and have been doing the dam thang for years :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 3 2009, 04:35 PM~15259215
> *ILL POST MORE PICS TOMORROW
> *


By any chance do you know any of there prices ???


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## rightwire




----------



## streetrider

:0 :biggrin: 
_ It's about time some one started a Homie's topic....
These guys do very nice work.....Hurry and post more
of thos pics.....!! I love looking at clean, professional
hydraulic and re-inforcement work!!! :thumbsup: :yes:_


----------



## streetrider




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

are they still in paramount ? I heard they moved ? they hooked me up with some chrome for my last cadillac


----------



## BIGTONY

Bad ass work for sure


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 04:41 PM~15259239
> *By any chance do you know any of there prices ???
> *


NO BUT I CAN ASK, I GO BY THERE EVERY DAY


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 11:18 AM~15263973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 sure to be a happy customer right there no need to mold your frame when the welds look that good :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Oct 4 2009, 11:19 AM~15263985
> *:nicoderm: ... :thumbsup:
> They took real good care of my 81 D'Elegance!
> *


cant wait to see some pictures of that hows it coming along


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THE WELDER CEASER PUTTIN WORK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

PLEASE MAKE SURE TO TELL THEM YOU SEEN IT ON LIL 

562-633-1587 7625 ROSECRANS AVE # 27 PARAMOUNT CA 90723


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

do they still do chrome?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THEY HAVE MOLD EXTENDED UPPER AND LOWERS IN STOCK READY FOR CHROME POWDER ENGRAVING OR JUST SHIPPED


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## OC714Santanero

homies be doing some tight work and show quality richard and his brother are cool ass hell too they had my ride ready in 1 day Homies Hydraulic TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt post more flicks


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## 454SSallday

homies is the shit period ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Homies is a great shop. Ive been there several times to buy parts, always ended up with good stuff!!!





their frame wraps are badass!!!!!!





one time i was there buying parts, after getting everything together that i needed i left to eat lunch, by the time i got back, they were finishing up a car that came in that morning to get 3 pumps, 10 batteries, partial reinforcement front and rear, extended a-arms, reinforced lowers and coil over in the rear...and zolatoned the trunk.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 06:28 PM~15276262
> *Homies is a great shop. Ive been there several times to buy parts, always ended up with good stuff!!!
> their frame wraps are badass!!!!!!
> one time i was there buying parts, after getting everything together that i needed i left to eat lunch, by the time i got back, they were finishing up a car that came in that morning to get 3 pumps, 10 batteries, partial reinforcement front and rear, extended a-arms, reinforced lowers and coil over in the rear...and zolatoned the trunk.
> *


yea they are the quickest shop i have ever seen... but not many places have 3-4 guys working on a car at one time.  

thats where i met mr. impala for the first time, long before i had heard of layitlow... :0 

and i met my good friend angelo the pinstriper working there


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 3 2009, 04:31 PM~15259202
> *SINCE I MOVED HERE ANTHONEY RICHARD VINCE AND CEASER HAVE TAKING REAL GOOD CARE OF ME ESPECIALLY WHEN I BROKE MY FOOT AND COULDNT WORK ON MY RIDE
> 
> THEY DO GREAT RELIABLE AND FAST WORK WHEN NEEDED
> 
> AND ALSO THAT SHOW SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PEOPLE .......ESPECIALLY ANTHONEY


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 01:32 PM~15264083
> *THEY HAVE MOLD EXTENDED UPPER AND LOWERS IN STOCK READY FOR CHROME POWDER ENGRAVING OR JUST SHIPPED
> *


do you know how much they go for


----------



## cadillacjacc

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 02:30 PM~15264069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRodriguez

THE WHOLE SHOPS GOT TALENT, EVERY CAR COMES OUT CLEAN.


----------



## swangin68

good looking work, but u shoulda plated the face of the crossmember,, thats were the strength is needed...but not hatin, just wondering why it wasnt done...


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 11:38 AM~15264112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i just came


----------



## Vayzfinest

whats the prices look like for a full wrap?


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2009, 07:03 AM~15301012
> *whats the prices look like for a full wrap?
> *


I chould be wrong but I think I heard $1200 but that was awhile ago


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 AM~15301012
> *whats the prices look like for a full wrap?
> *


usually around $1500


----------



## TYTE9D

very nice work! nice pics too.


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 9 2009, 04:01 AM~15302769
> *usually around $1500
> *


I would assume this is with you supplying them the frame? Anyone know how much for a full wrap with no supply of frame?


----------



## js67imp

any body have an idea what there prices are? I hope to be getting juiced in dec or jan Thanks if any body has that info.


----------



## H&H




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Oct 11 2009, 04:30 AM~15323281
> *any body have an idea what there prices are? I hope to be getting juiced in dec or jan Thanks if any body has that info.
> *


1500


----------



## AndrewH

does that include the extra body mounts


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Oct 11 2009, 04:30 AM~15323281
> *any body have an idea what there prices are? I hope to be getting juiced in dec or jan Thanks if any body has that info.
> *


900 to 1500 ,depends what you want to do with the car


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 11 2009, 05:42 PM~15326393
> *does that include the extra body mounts
> *


yes


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 9 2009, 06:43 PM~15315252
> *I would assume this is with you supplying them the frame? Anyone know how much for a full wrap with no supply of frame?
> *


what kind of frame ? chevy ,caddy? chevy frames go for about 400


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## A&Rplating

beautiful car


----------



## SHY BOY

NICE WORK!


----------



## streetrider

To The Top....!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating+Oct 15 2009, 08:40 AM~15364708-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHY BOY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:53 AM~15364821
> *NICE WORK!
> *


*X2*


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 15 2009, 06:38 AM~15363972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no reason that this car shouldnt be in the running for lowrider of the year its ridiculous


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 5 2009, 06:18 AM~15263973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean welds


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## js67imp

Thanks for the Info. hope it all works out when i get home


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 07:21 PM~15264000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much cast a rolling one like that?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

I HOPE TO BE HALF AS GOOD AS THESE GUYS. TRULY INSPIRING WORK IF YOU ASK ME.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TTT


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Oct 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15386597
> *how much cast a rolling one like that?
> *


x3


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Oct 17 2009, 11:27 AM~15386597
> *how much cast a rolling one like that?
> *


x5575970


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Oct 12 2009, 03:27 PM~15329184
> *what kind of frame ? chevy ,caddy? chevy frames go for about 400
> *


Standard 60-64 impala frames and 95 caddy frames. What would a non painted and non moulded frame cost done with the shop also providing the original frames.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TTT


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15409231
> *Standard 60-64 impala frames and 95 caddy frames. What would a non painted and non moulded frame cost done with the shop also providing the original frames.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> *


Frame wraps start frome 400 to 1500 for chevy or caddy .


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Oct 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15386597
> *how much cast a rolling one like that?
> *


About 11,000. everything new brakes,drums,lines everthing. molded arms .


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 PM~15409231
> *Standard 60-64 impala frames and 95 caddy frames. What would a non painted and non moulded frame cost done with the shop also providing the original frames.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> *


I have a rolling 94 caddy frame close to Homies if anyone is intrested I can drop it off. PM me.


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

LOVE THAT BACK SHOT


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Wizzard

To the top for a great shop!


----------



## ct1458

man!!!!!!!!! the welds on them frames look baddass!!!! the cleanest frame wraps ive seen


----------



## orojoh11

just dropped my car off today, 3 pumps ,8 batts ,a arms molded ,rear end reinforced , and the side rails :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Nov 10 2009, 05:56 PM~15623715
> *just dropped my car off today, 3 pumps ,8 batts ,a arms molded ,rear end reinforced , and the side rails    :biggrin:
> *


how much??? I still cant believe a they charge $1500 for a full frame wrap....


----------



## orojoh11

not a bad price for all the work their doing 3900$


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97

I met Vincent at Homies, he worked on the check valves in my ride... dude was really cool because I had no appointment yet he still did the work.

Now I need to get the bridge down... how much $$$$ am I looking at? and power balls do you think I would need it? how much for that?


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Oct 31 2009, 05:07 AM~15518944
> *About 11,000. everything new brakes,drums,lines everthing. molded arms .
> *


good price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DAMN DAMN DAMN, I GIVE UP WELDING AFTER SEEING THESE WELDS. NO NEED TO MOLD THE FRAME WITH THOSE WELDS

I'M SOLD, HOMIES IS GONNA DO MY FRAME WRAP, I'LL PAY THE SHIPPING TO VA ITS WORTH IT


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 12 2009, 03:11 AM~15638025
> *DAMN DAMN DAMN, I GIVE UP WELDING AFTER SEEING THESE WELDS.  NO NEED TO MOLD THE FRAME WITH THOSE WELDS
> 
> I'M SOLD, HOMIES IS GONNA DO MY FRAME WRAP, I'LL PAY THE SHIPPING TO VA ITS WORTH IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:11 PM~15638025
> *DAMN DAMN DAMN, I GIVE UP WELDING AFTER SEEING THESE WELDS.  NO NEED TO MOLD THE FRAME WITH THOSE WELDS
> 
> I'M SOLD, HOMIES IS GONNA DO MY FRAME WRAP, I'LL PAY THE SHIPPING TO VA ITS WORTH IT
> *


I was thinking the same thing!!!! Shit i might take a vacation to Cali and take the car with me when its ready, I would be worth it.


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

since day one , i have read good things and seen crazy rides from them. keep it up homies!


----------



## droppen98

thats some clean work very nice welds


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## orojoh11

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 9 2009, 03:46 AM~15605144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT BACK SHOT
> *


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## Sin Sixty

the real deal


----------



## streetrider

*no doubt....TTT * :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbird

Wow! Amazing work......Two thumbs up! :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Nov 10 2009, 06:22 PM~15624097
> *how much??? I still cant believe a they charge $1500 for a full frame wrap....
> *


But they'll do 3 or 4 frames by the time other shops do one for 3-4000 bucks


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## Rod Stewart

richard and his crew hooked up my trunk. 










work in progress.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## A&Rplating




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## low4ever

I know there alot more homies setups out there more pics!!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper

BEFORE



















AFTER


----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper




----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Dec 20 2009, 12:59 AM~16035789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's gotta be my favorite '64 hardtop out. Does anyone know what kind of rear suspension setup he has? I don't see a panhard rod or banana bar, so I'm assuming 4-link? I love that Mark Williams rear end.


----------



## visionquest23

great shop!!!


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 26 2009, 06:08 PM~15792638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN


----------



## REYXTC

Is that 64 still in Southside?


----------



## frameoffz

*ttt :biggrin: *


----------



## MR X

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

some real cool homie always show us lots of love when we out there


----------



## west coast ridaz

this is my homies wrapped frame


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ct1458




----------



## Lolohopper

Great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ked O.P.

:0 excellent! more motivation! Thanks Homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

Great thread and all but.... *WHAT IS THE NUMBER TO THE SHOP??? *

I have tried the 562 633-1587 and it rings and then sounds like a fax machine.. it looks like I am going to take a cruise over there to see if they r still there.. I even 411 and yellow pages it and no one has it.. :uh:


----------



## Donny Biggs

I got to send this back to the top cause I wanna make sure that is the right number. 

If anyone knows, hit me back. Gracias..


----------



## Donny Biggs

I confirmed it is the correct number. They said the answer machine does some weird that makes it sound like a fax machine. 

They sound like a great crew!


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 5 2010, 01:51 PM~16191857
> *I confirmed it is the correct number. They said the answer machine does some weird that makes it sound like a fax machine.
> 
> They sound like a great crew!
> *


closed on mondays


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I NEED A SPONSER :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin: took my bucket this week in by 9am out by 5pm
befor an after


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 8 2010, 02:00 PM~16227091
> *:biggrin: took my bucket this week in by 9am  out by 5pm
> befor an after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 8 2010, 04:00 PM~16227091
> *:biggrin: took my bucket this week in by 9am  out by 5pm
> befor an after
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ive watched them do it!!


extended arms, front/rear reinforcement, complete install, zolotoned trunk. in less than 1 business day.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 10:19 PM~16241984
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ive watched them do it!!
> extended arms, front/rear reinforcement, complete install, zolotoned trunk. in less than 1 business day.
> *


yea i was surprised myself... no shop around here works that fast...


----------



## Vayzfinest

Can I get a price on a complete wrap on a 75 caprice vert frame? No core, and if u got a shippin hook up, how much to Va


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Cant wait to go back to pick up my frame! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 10 2010, 05:34 PM~16247658
> *Cant wait to go back to pick up my frame! :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to see this one done


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 10 2010, 12:22 AM~16241551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very very nice!!!


----------



## scrappin68

thanx . cant wait for to get my a-arms boxed an molded uppers ,lowers an the rears trail arms :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 AM~16253701
> *I cant wait to see this one done
> 
> *


 :yes: me niether


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 10 2010, 12:58 AM~16242248
> *yea i was surprised myself... no shop around here works that fast...
> *


lol I know you will be lucky if you get that in week


----------



## Donny Biggs

wow that last setup looked nice! :0 They are the best! Im stacking my $$$ and gonna be getting my 64 done up really soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird




----------



## NICE DREAMS

Homies narrowed my rear end on my 64... came out really nice... got it done fast and at a good price.


----------



## San Diego 619

wheres all the hoppers :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ihopper

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 22 2010, 05:54 PM~16379315
> *wheres all the hoppers :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


retired


----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## lowbird

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

i wonna thank these guys agin for great wrok an service , i had my upper a- arms molded ,owers , rear trailing arms , they had upper rear adj, in stock an had the rear end shorten .

before 

















after , droppn them off at the chrome shop .


----------



## MISTER ED

n!ce


----------



## javib760

heres an old skool ad i found


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:48 PM~16630423
> *heres  an old skool ad i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, "truck beds"....


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:48 PM~16630423
> *heres  an old skool ad i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WASNT THIS TOPO'S CADI ??*


----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper




----------



## ihopper




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My caddy frame that Homies built


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 8 2010, 02:00 PM~16227091
> *:biggrin: took my bucket this week in by 9am  out by 5pm
> befor an after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What was the price they charged?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ihopper+Feb 18 2010, 04:15 PM~16653637-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 18 2010, 04:34 PM~16653803
> *My caddy frame that Homies built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Feb 18 2010, 04:15 PM~16653637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Feb 18 2010, 04:29 PM~16654312
> *What was the price they charged?
> *


give them a call


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AID COILS ARE IN


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16662295
> *KOOL-AID COILS ARE  IN
> *


how much?


----------



## DIPN714

$130.00


----------



## lowbird

To The Top for some clean ass work!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16874534
> *TTT
> *


how much does homies charge if you drive your car in and have them do a full frame wrap and drive out :wow:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## STREETWERKZ

HOMIES HYDRAULICS, 562-633-1587 PARAMOUNT CA 90723


still a good number?


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 7 2010, 11:35 PM~17131125
> *HOMIES HYDRAULICS, 562-633-1587 PARAMOUNT CA 90723
> still a good number?
> *


Yep!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

"NOT THE BIGGEST, JUST THE BEST"...true statement


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Feb 18 2010, 04:13 PM~16653624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FRAME LOOKS GOOD EXCEPT FOR ALL THOSE BUCKSHOTS..


----------



## lowbird

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoulDemon

:thumbsup: i gotta call them.....i wonder what it would cost to transport my car there and back from texas


----------



## bmack

Homies hook my shit up I got my frame reinforced and my upper&lower a arms molded and they came out looking real good!!! Thanks richie and vince for taking care of me.
If u want good quality work on your car homies hydraulics is the place to go.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 4 2009, 11:38 AM~15264112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where would a guy find a sway bar that lines up with the trailing arms perfectly like this?


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## duran702

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 3 2009, 05:31 PM~15259202
> *SINCE I MOVED HERE ANTHONEY RICHARD VINCE AND CEASER HAVE TAKING REAL GOOD CARE OF ME ESPECIALLY WHEN I BROKE MY FOOT AND COULDNT WORK ON MY RIDE
> 
> THEY DO GREAT RELIABLE AND FAST WORK WHEN NEEDED
> 
> AND ALSO THAT SHOW SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: VERY GOOD WORK I JUST BOUGHT A 95 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD LA BROUGHAM FROM MY HOMIE AND THE WORK THAT HOMIES HYDRAULICS PUT IN TO IT WAS VERY CLEAN IM VERY SATISFIED WITH THEIR WORK. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Apr 23 2010, 03:23 PM~17282864
> *Homies hook my shit up I got my frame reinforced and my upper&lower a arms molded and they came out looking real good!!! Thanks richie and vince for taking care of me.
> If u want good quality work on your car homies hydraulics is the place to go.
> *


they never answer the phone!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 14 2010, 05:11 AM~17487180
> *they never answer the phone!
> *


keep callin i talked to them a couple days ago real helpful guys


----------



## bigmoe36

Does any one know if they r still working on altered image the aztec gold monte?


----------



## streetrider




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THE TRICK IS NOT TO PANIC  

THANKS ANT YOU DID THIS I HAVE A BIG :biggrin: AND ITS NOT GOING AWAY 

2 DAYS DAMM


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Apr 23 2010, 03:23 PM~17282864
> *Homies hook my shit up I got my frame reinforced and my upper&lower a arms molded and they came out looking real good!!! Thanks richie and vince for taking care of me.
> If u want good quality work on your car homies hydraulics is the place to go.
> *


X2 their doing my ride right now vince, ceasar, anthony all cool poeple cant wait to get my shit back :biggrin: thanks homies
:thumbsup:


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17670515
> *X2 their doing my ride right now vince, ceasar, anthony all cool poeple cant wait to get my shit back :biggrin: thanks homies
> :thumbsup:
> *


YOU FORGOT RICHARD


----------



## visionquest23

ttt


----------



## CHOK310

TTT


----------



## CHOK310

TTT


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 2 2010, 08:35 PM~17680023
> *YOU FORGOT RICHARD
> *


you too richard my bad :biggrin: thanks again dog for molding my frame see u guys soon :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 23 2010, 06:43 PM~17283059
> *Where would a guy find a sway bar that lines up with the trailing arms perfectly like this?
> *



pretty sure they have to be bent to fit, no?


----------



## streetrider




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 AM~17905775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Mr.Brown

TTT uffin:


----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## Big Worm

Nice tre ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

To-The-top... for Homies.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 15 2009, 06:38 AM~15363972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


! LOVE TH!S R!DE....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

do you guys have any pictures of extended a-arms for a regal? molded/ and wrapped?


----------



## BIG BEAR63

:biggrin: i c u


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 14 2010, 04:11 AM~17487180
> *they never answer the phone!
> *


MAYBE THE RINGER WAS OFF :biggrin: 

OR THEY WERE TOO BUSY WORKING :0


----------



## trokezonly

Can you guys help me i need to know what is the legth on your basic wammy-pump put together try-n to hide one under my full size trucks bed in betwen the frame rails need some ifo?? CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK IN PERSON MY COMPA IS HEADING YOUR WAY IN FEW WEAKS


----------



## muffin_man

:cheesy:


----------



## KABRON

WHATS THE BUSINESS HOURS OPEN?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Feb 18 2010, 04:15 PM~16653637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lupe

that's one bad ass 63 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Feb 18 2010, 04:13 PM~16653624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THEBOXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrblue

How much to cut up a 79 MONTE CARLO?? Basic Setup FBSS. with minor reunforcement... I heard its about 2500


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

how much for shirts? 

3xl?


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## mrblue

TTT


----------



## chtrone

yeah where do us fans get homies shirts or hoodies? keep up the good work homies!


----------



## thadogg612

yall remember this car.... the 1st ever all white fully wrapped frame












http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/64-2.jpg


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Oct 6 2010, 10:20 AM~18749412
> *yall remember this car.... the 1st ever all white fully wrapped frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/64-2.jpg
> *


----------



## lowrider63

BIG THANK'S TO HOMIES HYDRAULICS

FOR HELP ME AND NICK FOR ALL THE SUPPORT

THANK'S LATER / JOKAIM ROLLERZ ONLY SWEDEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## OKJessie

TTT FOR THE HOMIES...MUCH RESPECT


----------



## xavierthexman

Homies!


----------



## jppvsp

Anybody know how much homies charges to wrap a frame. Frames already off body, just needs wrapping. Thanks


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Oct 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15518921
> *Frame wraps start frome 400 to 1500 for chevy or caddy .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA

*CANT GO WRONG WITH THE HOMIES FROM HOMIES, THEY TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOU....MUCH PROPS TO BIG ANTHONY AND THE "HH" CREW...*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NEXT


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 01:31 AM~18990933
> *NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats you JD? So next year when I hit up Super Show you gonna be in a VERT?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 6 2010, 01:17 PM~19001885
> *Thats you JD? So next year when I hit up Super Show you gonna be in a VERT?
> *


SORRY NOT MINE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## BigVics58




----------



## streetrider

:wow:


----------



## lowbird

Bump for Homies


----------



## TKeeby79

Was in Cali last week and def made my stop and checked the HOMIES, there shop and work. There craftsmanship is amazing. Big thanks to Rich for taking time and showing me around and explaining stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

> THE WELDER CEASER PUTTIN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: ...T T T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17670188
> *THE TRICK IS NOT TO PANIC
> 
> THANKS ANT YOU DID THIS I HAVE A BIG  :biggrin: AND ITS NOT GOING AWAY
> 
> 2 DAYS DAMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> THE WELDER CEASER PUTTIN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean red frame
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CADDY925

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2010, 07:31 PM~18934756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies!
> *


Clean


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 15 2009, 06:38 AM~15363972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cesar garcia

homies how much for a 2 pump set up pm me thanks  all chrome


----------



## genelow

whats their contact info?like website or email


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16241874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 I am convinced  :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

damn they do some clean ass work, does homie hydros have a topic where you can buy their setups? cant really call, since i am in afghanistan


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Jan 17 2011, 06:53 PM~19623599
> *:uh:  :0 I am convinced   :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## og069

nice rides nice frames nice welds nice work super clean what more can i say


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## streetrider

:happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## rgarcia15928

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## A Rod

:nicoderm:


----------



## genelow

thats some clean work right their...


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16155243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my homies wrapped frame
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm




----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## dannyp

:biggrin: Can't wait to get my frame back from them 
















GHouse comin soon !!!


----------



## 909vert63

:inout:


----------



## sireluzion916

:x:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TTT


----------



## BoOtZ323

How much for hydros on a 95 town car?


----------



## vallero68

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## lowbird

Bump


----------



## Erika CCE

*WOW this is the first time I see Homies Hydraulics topic!!! What's going on with all you guys???* Hope you had a good time during the Holidays!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for Vince @ Homies Hydraulics!


----------



## Junior LOC

Vince, I will see you this Saturday Homie!!


----------



## rivman

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THE TRICK IS NOT TO PANIC
> 
> THANKS ANT YOU DID THIS I HAVE A BIG :biggrin: AND ITS NOT GOING AWAY
> 
> 2 DAYS DAMM


:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Wizzard

TTT for Homies!


----------



## treyimpala

Wizzard said:


> TTT for Homies!


Klean 59 raggy!!!!!!!


----------



## 64GALAXIE

how much for switch extenders?


----------



## 58Bowtie

:thumbsup: ALWAYS BAD ASS WORK.ANTS GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## MR.LAC

58Bowtie said:


> :thumbsup: ALWAYS BAD ASS WORK.ANTS GOOD PEOPLE


X3:thumbsup:


----------



## jes

TTT


----------



## lowbird

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice impala


----------



## Ole School 97

:inout:


----------



## TKeeby79

Anything new from Homies?


----------



## 83cuttlas

Are they open , I thought I herd it was closed


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

83cuttlas said:


> Are they open , I thought I herd it was closed


Closed Sundays & Mondays.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## weatmaster

Does someone has an email adress, facebook contact or whatever? Calling from europe is always hard....


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

Homies built Adex equipped


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scrappin68

Bump


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin: :420:


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

....


----------



## aphustle

Sup homies. How much for a two chrome pump set up for catty out...pm me.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:thumbsup:


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

NOT THE BIGGEST JUST THE BEST


----------



## ct1458

Bad ass work!


----------



## King of the Burbz

Wow you guys do really clean work!No trunk looks like a fire hazard here.Can you guys build pumps and ship out,or does everything have to be built in-house?Catalog?


----------



## homies88

Todays install


----------



## scrappin68

Ttt


----------



## alex75

clean work homies:thumbsup:


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

For sale 250 each og #8 boss zig zag slowdown all presure tested at 4000 psi


----------



## homies88

Brand new prestolite motors


----------



## Hydrohype

homies88 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


just simply the best... there is no substitute for class and good taste!


----------



## homies88

Just finished


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DeeLoc

homies88 said:


> Brand new prestolite motors


how much?


----------



## plague

homies88 said:


> NOT THE BIGGEST JUST THE BEST


Can I ask you how are those batteries for hydros been looking at those oh and you guys get down


----------



## 909vert63

homies88 said:


> Just finished


how much for something like this


----------



## homies88

DeeLoc said:


> how much?


200 ech


----------



## homies88

909vert63 said:


> how much for something like this



This came out to 2300 sand blast cut lips plate back cross member cover holes on bottom of belly move lower trailing arms up wish bone was one it when it came


----------



## homies88

plague said:


> Can I ask you how are those batteries for hydros been looking at those oh and you guys get down


Thanks
They work good no problems with them just make sure u keep them charged there expensive this car had good power an response on a couple licks


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

homies88 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


DAMN that's nice!!!


----------



## weatmaster

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Someone knows where to get this red spatter paint?


----------



## Impslap

Which model of Kinetik batteries do you guys use? HC2000 or HC2400?


----------



## homies88

Impala upper and lower arms


----------



## homies88

Caddy lowers


----------



## homies88

Tearing it down to redo


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Thanks to the crew at Homies hydraulics for wrapping the Frame on my Glasshouse. Great Work and Great customer service.


----------



## plague

Oh yeah


----------



## A&G1

How much for these


----------



## A&G1

homies88 said:


> Impala upper and lower arms


 how much for these ?


----------



## homies88

73 caprice frame full wrap


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Thanks to the crew at Homies hydraulics for wrapping the Frame on my Glasshouse. Great Work and Great customer service.


Wow


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT


----------



## homies88

75 caddy


----------



## Alexp59




----------



## Alexp59

*CHECK OUT HOMIES HYDRAULICS ON INSTAGRAM FOLLOW: @homieshydraulics *uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Done


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Alexp59

Follow Homies Instagram : @homies_hydraulcs


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

scrappin68 said:


> :biggrin: took my bucket this week in by 9am out by 5pm
> befor an after


Wow Homies gets down


----------



## khunkibutfunki

What's their address or phone number?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA said:


> I NEED A SPONSER :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 67cruzer

How much for a partial on a 67 impala frame? And how much to shave 4 bumper guards for a 67?


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MC-IV-LIFE




----------



## DUKE

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Thanks to the crew at Homies hydraulics for wrapping the Frame on my Glasshouse. Great Work and Great customer service.


Sick ass work


----------



## Windex

whats the price on shortening a rear end on an el camino


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

bad ass video


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------

